# Systmes > Windows > Windows Vista >  Champs de recherche daans barre de tache

## kalouk

Je voudrais inserer le champs de recherche/executer de vista; Dans la barre de tache. En fait je voudrais plus avoir a ouvrir le menu demarrer pour chercher un document ou autre...

Quelqu'un a-t-il une solution simple ? ::salut::

----------

